# cracked freehub



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

FYI, pic of the model FH-BUU015 freehub on my 2013 Zonda wheelset. 
Note 3 of the 8 tabs cracked and broke off. 
It's been ~3 mos since I last had the cassette off.
Same freehub used on several other Campy & Fulcrum wheels.

Contacted Campy regarding 3 yr wheel warranty, and was told the freehub is considered consumable and has only 3 mos warranty ... Grrr.

Located genuine Campy replacement freehub, about $50, at Planet Cyclery in CO.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have to say that I've never seen this before. Are you using Campy cassettes and a torque wrench?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

joeyb1000 said:


> I have to say that I've never seen this before. Are you using Campy cassettes and a torque wrench?


Absolutely. 
In fact, I even slightly under-torque, to 25 ft-lbs (34 N-m). Campy spec = 40 N-m.

Generally speaking, any 90º machined corner has high stress and is prone to fracture. Look underneath the head of a high quality, high strength, grade 8 bolt -- eg, a car head cylinder bolt or connecting rod bolt -- and they nearly always have a small radius or fillet to reduce stress.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

In my job I've seen countless Campagnolo freehub over the years. I've never seen a breakage like this. 
A couple of things come to mind - firstly is your torque wrench properly calibrated? If not you may be over-torquing the lockring or even under-torquing it.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

He's admitting it that it is under torqued. 

If the second one breaks at the proper torque, then there is something else. Not much choice but to install a new one and properly torque it to specs.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> In my job I've seen countless Campagnolo freehub over the years. I've never seen a breakage like this.
> A couple of things come to mind - firstly is your torque wrench properly calibrated? If not you may be over-torquing the lockring or even under-torquing it.


The torque wrench has not been specially calibrated, that would likely cost more than the wrench!
However, I do occasionally compare wrenches by adapting the two sqr drives to mate together. I compare the clockwise torque-to-click of wrench "A" to the counter-clockwise torque-to-click of wrench "B", then vice versa. They are typically within +/- 7 % of each other, even though the 2 wrenches are not the same range. 

Under torque can lead to breakage if the component is under cyclic stress that exceeds the preload stress, eg a spoke or connecting rod bolt. But I don't see how a freehub , let alone the tabs, is subject to that type of cyclic stress.

Also note the tabs didn't break off immediately upon torquing the freehub, I only noticed it last time the freehub was removed. I suspect the tabs cracked off, sometime in the last few months while riding.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I can't understand how Campy can consider that a 'consumable'. I've never had to replaces a freehub body in my life. Campy USA are jerks when it comes to warranty.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Probably because there are threads that hold the lock ring and alloy threads will wear out over time. Although the grooves in a Campagnolo freehub are substantial, I have seen indentations, that some customers may think they are worn. Both issues can be resolved by saying it is an wear item.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Threads on s freehub wearing out? LOL!


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

tom_h said:


> The torque wrench has not been specially calibrated, that would likely cost more than the wrench!
> However, I do occasionally compare wrenches by adapting the two sqr drives to mate together. I compare the clockwise torque-to-click of wrench "A" to the counter-clockwise torque-to-click of wrench "B", then vice versa. They are typically within +/- 7 % of each other, even though the 2 wrenches are not the same range.


I check my torque wrenches against each other as you do.
But it's really easy to test them accurately with a weight and a bench vise. Google "calibrating torque wrench" and you'll find lots of articles and videos.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

jmoryl said:


> I can't understand how Campy can consider that a 'consumable'. I've never had to replaces a freehub body in my life. Campy USA are jerks when it comes to warranty.


It wasn't Campy USA I contacted, since they would just refer my consumer warranty claim back to the retailer. 
The reply I received from Wiggle UK (seller) was:_"... I have spoken to our product specialist team regarding this matter who have confirmed as the freehub and pawls are a consumable part they are only covered with a 3 month warranty. I am afraid a replacement will not be able to be supplied under warranty on this wheel. ..."_​ 
Was Wiggle wrong?
Since I was able to locate a new freehub for under $50, I didn't want to mess with it any longer.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

That's a different matter. Wiggle are saying that they won't warranty it. They haven't involved Campagnolo at all. But that's the price you pay going through sellers based on price.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> That's a different matter. Wiggle are saying that they won't warranty it. They haven't involved Campagnolo at all. But that's the price you pay going through sellers based on price.


It's not a "Wiggle" warranty.
Wiggle is an authorized Campy dealer.
In USA at least, Campy requires consumers to go through the dealer or seller fro warranty issues.
Campy USA is happy to answer technical questions, but they won't process warranty claims.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

They may be a dealer but they cannot process a warranty. They are not a Campagnolo Service Centre so have to pass it on to them.

Warranty is only 2 years by law anyhow. Wiggle liked ignore the extra 12 months!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Anyhow to take up the warranty you'd have to return the freehub to them, at your own cost. Then you'd have to pay for the shipping on the replacement. $50 wouldn't cover that would it?


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I had exact the same problem on my Record rear hub few months ago with freehub part no. FH-BO015.
Hub was bought new in 2015 and freehub cracked after only few months of use.
On my freehub only one tub broke off, but it caused the cassette to be out of true and chain making rattling sound.
I replaced axle and freehub with parts from an old Chorus hub, hope old parts are of better quality.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

After 3700 miles on the replacement freehub, the spring that puts tension on the 3 pawls, broke. 

Pics below. Pretty krappy for such low miles.

I noticed it immediately because the freehub became very quiet, and only 1 pawl was sort-of engaging. 

Ordered a replacement freehub for about $50, and also a $5 spring to repair the broken freehub.
.















.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

I've seen a few spring issues with Campag freehubs, either snapped springs like you have, and an occasional spring that works its way out. Not real common but they do happen. Replace the spring and you're good to go.

The spring looks like it broke right at one of pawls. My best guess it the spring got nicked when the freehub was installed. When you depress only 1 pawl the spring pops out a little, I'm guessing it popped out a little during install and got nicked by ratchet ring. I've done it. Campag used to make a nice little tool to install the freehubs that depresses all 3 pawls at the same time. It makes installation a snap and was really cheap (I think I bought mine retail for $3) but I don't think they make them anymore. Now you just need to depress the pawls individually.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

If purchased from Wiggle and shipped to USA you loose out on any warranty in USA since it is Campy UK or Europe who is the distributor vs. Campy US. Shops would have issues sending it back potentially as well from what I have heard. Everyone I know that has saved the money and purchased from UK and had issues have just replaced vs. sending back and loosing the time for it to be investigated, etc. The risk of buying at US wholesale prices from overseas retail, but you saved a ton of $. Good luck


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Bee-an-key said:


> If purchased from Wiggle and shipped to USA ...


The original wheelset whose freehub had cracked tabs, was purchased from Wiggle. 

I ended up buying the 1st replacement freehub from Planet Cyclery (Colorado USA) for about $50.

When pawl spring on that freehub broke, I ordered a 2nd replacement freehub, again from Planet Cyclery.

I'll replace the freehub's broken spring and end up with a spare. 

As "tka" suggested above, I'll have be extra careful when installing freehubs.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Guess I will locate and hang onto the little Campy tool that came gratis with my Chorus 8s years ago.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I saw many broken pawl springs on campagnolo freehubs. And I always have few replacements, one of them i even carry in my seat bag.
That pawl spring is very thin and if you dont clean your freehub every 3-4k km dirt will sand it and make it even thinner. I think this is main reason why they brake.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Just broke another pawl spring -- Grrr. 
I had been lubing pawls & ratchet w/ SAE 80W-90 gear oil. 
This time I'll try Shimano # Y3B980000 "Freehub Grease" & see if it affects longevity, somehow.
This particular grease is thin consistency, maybe NLGI-1, not tacky, and light tan color.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

tom_h said:


> ...This time I'll try *Shimano # Y3B980000 "Freehub Grease*" & see if it affects longevity, somehow.
> This particular grease is thin consistency, maybe NLGI-1, not tacky, and light tan color.


Can't comment on "longevity" yet, but the shimano freehub grease is nice. Does Not make the pawls "stick", yet is more "clingy" than 80wt oil, and still preserves a nice "rachet" sound (if you like that!).


----------

